# Quick and easy foam sign



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This will be displayed on the castle wall façade which will lead to an enclosed canopy full of ghostie things and black light. Have an awesome soundtrack for the "cave" too. Should be a cool scene in the haunt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a real slab, nice!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool signage! You must, must, must takes loads of pictures. My theme next year is black light and RIT whitened ghosts. I have to see what you do, it will help me so much for my new haunt theme next year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Looks like a real slab, nice!!


It was a scrap piece of foam (the last of my scrap pieces!) and I didn't put too much effort into it. Kind of cartoonish script. It'll just tell the visitors what's beyond the entrance to the cave!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Very cool signage! You must, must, must takes loads of pictures. My theme next year is black light and RIT whitened ghosts. I have to see what you do, it will help me so much for my new haunt theme next year!


I'm hoping to get a lot of pics, even a couple nights before so we're sure we get all the angles. This prop will be the centerpiece in the cave


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang, that is nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, JD, you need to move into our neighborhood. We don't have any cool caves of souls nearby:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Geez, JD, you need to move into our neighborhood. We don't have any cool caves of souls nearby:jol:


I had thought of calling it "Soul Cave" and the soundtrack could have been old Motown hits. I suppose that could be scary for some folks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^That reference is going to go over the heads of some of our younger members:jol: Wouldn't that make for a hoot of a haunt, though?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^That reference is going to go over the heads of some of our younger members:jol: Wouldn't that make for a hoot of a haunt, though?


We got our scare on at jdubbya's "SOUL CAVE"

Soul Train Dancers Photo by Daisydog100_photo | Photobucket


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm such a goof! I knew it was missing something after it was done but couldn't put my finger on it. Today in the garage I saw it! I had cut this foam skull in half and planned to use the pieces on the sign. So now I did and now it's really done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes! Now it's really finished


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE job JW........


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that! I really like the font you used. 

btw- The video of the disco dancers is truly frightening... shivers... (Coming from a woman who used to streak thru the stadium with a poster that stated 'Disco Sux'.  Oh, how I miss the simple life of the 70's.)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! And CC, disco DOES suck!! lol!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I like the addition of the skulls....They do "fill it in" nicely!


----------



## firestormzlt (Sep 26, 2013)

cool sign , how did you cut out the letters, I did some a few years back with a dremil but te was difficult


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love quick and easy!


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

That turned out great. I like the added skulls.


----------

